# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  हाई मेटाबॉलिज्म वाले व्*यक्तियों के लिए वजन बढ़ाने वाले सप्लीमेंट

## Krishna

उच्*च मेटाबॉलिज्*म वाले व्*यक्तियों को वजन बढ़ाना एक चुनौती तरह होता है। क्*योंकि ऐसे लोगों को वजन बढ़ाने के लिए कम कैलोरी की खपत करनी होती है, यानी आपने दिनभर में कैलोरी की जितनी मात्रा ली है उससे कम कैलोरी आपको खर्च करना होता है।

----------


## Krishna

मेटाबॉलिज्म उस प्रक्रिया को कहते हैं, जिसमें खाना पचने के बाद उस रूप में बदलता है, जो शरीर की कोशिकायें और ऊतक इस्तेमाल करते हैं। मेटाबॉलिज्म के दौरान खाना एनर्जी, एंजाइम्स और फैट में बदलता है। मेटाबॉलिज्*म अच्*छा होने पर शरीर में फैट जमा नहीं होता और ऐसे में वजन बढ़ाने में परेशानी होती है। यदि आपका वजन अधिक है तो हमारे द्वारा बताये गये ये नुस्*खे आपके लिए कारगर साबित हो सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन बढ़ाने वाले सप्*लीमेंट*उच्*च मेटाबॉलिज्*म वाले लोगों में खाना आसानी से पच जाता है और शरीर पर अतिरिक्*त फैट नहीं जमा होता है। इसलिए ऐसे लोगों को वजन बढ़ाने के लिए अतिरिक्*त प्रोटीन वाले सप्*लीमेंट की आवश्*यकता पड़ती है। वजन बढ़ाने वाले सप्*लीमेंट आसानी से मेडिकल स्*टोर पर उपलब्*ध हैं। इन सप्*लीमेंट को आप अपने ब्रेकफास्*ट, लंच और डिनर के साथ भी ले सकते हैं। इसके अलावा यदि आप जिम जा रहे हैं तो इन सप्*लीमेंट का सेवन जिम करने से पहले करें।

----------


## Krishna

*कैलोरी की मात्रा बढ़ायें*तेज मेटाबॉलिज्म के साथ वजन बढ़ाने का सबसे पहला कदम यह है कि आप इस बात का ध्यान रखें कि आप पूरे दिन में कितनी कैलोरी लेते हैं। इससे आपके लिए इस बात का अंदाजा लगाना आसान हो जाएगा कि आपको वास्तव में कितनी कैलोरी की जरूरत है। यदि आप सामान्*य लोगों की तरह ही कैलोरी ले रहे हैं तो आपको अपनी कैलोरी बढ़ानी चाहिए। अपने रोजाना के भोजन में 500 कैलोरी और जोड़ दें। अगर आप कसरत करते हैं तो उसमें खर्च होने वाली कैलोरी का हिसाब भी जरूर रखें और अपने भोजन में उस हिसाब से बदलाव करें।

----------


## Krishna

*आहार पर ध्*यान दें*सामान्य रूप से आप दिन में तीन बड़े आहार लें और साथ ही इन आहारों के बीच में दो से तीन छोटे-छोटे अल्पा़हार जोड़ दें। दिन की शुरूआत हेल्*दी नाश्*ते से करें, और उसके बाद हर दो से तीन घंटे में अलग-अलग तरह का आहार लें। इसके अलावा आप सप्*लीमेंट भी अपने आहार के साथ लें।

----------


## Krishna

*अधिक प्रोटीनयुक्त आहार लें*अगर आपका मेटाबॉलिज्म तेज है तो आपके लिए प्रोटीन शेक और प्रोटीनयुक्त भोजन वजन बढ़ाने में मदद कर सकते हैं। ऐसे में प्रोटीनयुक्त फिश, अंडा, अंकुरित चने, मोठ, चिकन, चावल, दूध या दूध बनी चीजें, सोया मिल्क या पाउडर के साथ-साथ मछली, फलियां, मेवा, बींस, इत्यादि का सेवन सप्ताह में दो से तीन बार जरूर करें। यह वजन बढ़ाने में मदद करेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*फैटी डायट लें*अच्छे मेटाबॉलिज्*म के लोगों को अधिक फैटी डायट खाना चाहिए। इसलिए यह जरूरी है कि आप तैलीय और पौष्टिक भोजन का सेवन करें, इसके लिए आप पनीर, मक्खन, घी, तेल का सेवन कर सकते हैं। आप चाहें तो अपने सूप में घी, मक्खन इत्यादि मिला सकते हैं। इसके अलावा दूध के साथ घी मिलाकर आप उसका सेवन कर सकते हैं। फास्*ट फूड का भी सहारा ले सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*वेट ट्रेनिंग एक्सरसाइज भी करें*वजन बढ़ाने के लिए सप्*लीमेंट के साथ वेट ट्रेनिंग एक्सरसाइज भी बहुत जरूरी है। इसे आप सप्*ताह में 4 से 5 दिन अवश्*य करें। वेट ट्रेनिंग एक्*सरसाइज करने से पहले इसके बारे में ट्रेनर से सही जानकारी प्राप्*त कर लीजिए। इस दौराना एरोबिक और कार्डियो व्यायाम न करें क्योंकि इससे अतिरिक्त कैलोरी खर्च हो जाएगी।

यदि आपका मेटाबॉलिज्*म तेज है और आप वजन बढ़ाना चाहते हैं तो पेय पदार्थों का सेवन कम करें। कैफीन का सेवन बिलकुल न करें, क्योंकि इन पेय पदार्थों का सेवन करने से आपका पेट भरा-भरा सा महसूस होगा। इसके अलावा इन सप्*लीमेंट्स को लेने से पूर्व चिकित्*सक से सलाह अवश्*य कर लीजिए।

----------

